# English Driving lessons in Marbella?



## mamruska (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need to do my driving licence, I had around 35 lessons in the UK... 

Any advice on how does it work here in Marbella, Spain?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mamruska said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to do my driving licence, I had around 35 lessons in the UK...
> 
> ...


you have to have lessons with a driving school in Spain, they will also arrange practice for both the written & practical tests

I know that the written test can be done in English, but I'm not sure about the practical

maybe someone local can recommend a school in the area


----------



## mamruska (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A friend of mine actually went back to the UK to do hers, simply because she felt it was easier (she had to travel back for a her theory and practical)

To take a test in spain, I believe (I could be wrong) that you have to have "X" amount of lessons with an instructor??!

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If the OP is resident in Spain would the UK allow the OP to take the tests?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> If the OP is resident in Spain would the UK allow the OP to take the tests?



Good point!! My friend did - not sure how or whether it was strictly legal tho!!????????

Jo xxx


----------

